# MacBook Air 2011 ou MacBook Pro



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Voila je vous explique ma situation. Je suis un utilisateur de PC et je n'ai jamais eu de Mac. Cependant avec tous les problèmes que je me tape avec les PC j'ai décidé de passer aux Mac. 
J'aimerai donc avoir votre avis sur la question. 
Quel Mac dois-je choisir entre le MacBook Air 2011 13" et le MacBook Pro (entrée de Gamme) ?
Sachant que je suis totalement novice dans l'univers de la pomme, est il facile de passer d'un PC à un Mac 
Mon usage principal sera de prendre mes cours à la fac. J'aimerai aussi y installer Windows 7 car j'ai quelques logiciels dont j'ai besoin et qui ne tourne que sur Windows.
Perso j'ai une petite préférence pour la MacBook Air, surtout au niveau de lesthétisme. 
Cher(s) ami(s) donnez moi le maximum d'avis.


----------



## Nayrb (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour 

Eh bien je me pose à peu près les mêmes questions que toi, mais pas avec les mêmes circonstances. 
Pour le passage du PC au Mac, je l'ai vécu il y a un an, et pour moi, ça a été plutôt facile et très agréable. J'ai eu une impression de confort immense, comme si je sortais d'un appart de 12 mètres carrés pour emménager dans un appartement beaucoup plus grand. (Drôle de comparaison, j'avoue) 
Après, si tu souhaites que l'ordi soit ton ordinateur principal, prends un MacBook pro, y'a pas à discuter. Avec le air tu risques de te sentir à l'étroit, de regretter de pas avoir plus d'espace, de pas pouvoir augmenter la ram, etc. 
Mais si tu c'est pour aller de pair avec un ordinateur fixe, Mac ou Pc (visiblement Pc dans ton cas), tu peux prendre le air qui sera certainement plus confortable pour l'usage que tu en auras. 


C'est en tous cas ce que je ferais à ta place. Personnellement j'hésite entre un MBA (11" de base, ou de base avec 4 GO, ou le deuxième MBA 11"), et un MacBook pro 13" de base, du même prix que le deuxième MBA 11", pour l'université aussi. J'ai un iMac 27" et je doute que ça sera très pratiqué à transporter . 
J'hésite parce que je lis plein de messages de gens qui disent que la ram (2go de base) suffit pas sur le air, d'autre qui disent que si, d'autres qui disent que si mais que pour plus de "securité" 4 c'est mieux, etcetc... Même chose avec la mémoire.


----------



## Ezel (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,



Nayrb a dit:


> Personnellement j'hésite entre un MBA (11" de base, ou de base avec 4 GO, ou le deuxième MBA 11"), et un MacBook pro 13" de base, du même prix que le deuxième MBA 11", pour l'université aussi. J'ai un iMac 27" et je doute que ça sera très pratiqué à transporter .


Je suis dans ton cas, j'ai d'abord eu un macbook unibody et là j'ai pris un MacBook Air 13" pour accompagner un iMac. Et je regrette pas du tout ! On a pas encore repris la fac mais, ayant l'habitude de me ballader avec le MacBook, je pense que ça va me changer. On sent bien les 700g en moins ! Et l'écran du Air est plus agréable que celui du MacBook. Bref, je pense que le Air accompagnera très bien ton iMac 


Nayrb a dit:


> J'hésite parce que je lis plein de messages de gens qui disent que la ram (2go de base) suffit pas sur le air, d'autre qui disent que si, d'autres qui disent que si mais que pour plus de "securité" 4 c'est mieux, etcetc... Même chose avec la mémoire.


Ça dépend de l'utilisation que tu auras de la machine.. Je suppose que tu souhaites la garder longtemps, et dans ce cas, les 4Go de RAM sont vivement conseillés. Pour la capacité du SSD, c'est selon ton budget et tes besoins...

@narci6k
Je suis du même avis, si ça doit être ton ordinateur principal, je prendrais plutôt le MacBook Pro. Et sinon, pas de souci pour faire tourner Windows 7 via Bootcamp sur les 2 modèles.
Pour le passage PC -> Mac, à l'époque je n'ai pas eu de problèmes particuliers, faut juste savoir revoir certaines de ces habitudes ! Si besoin, tu trouveras beaucoup de conseils sur ce forum


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Très bien, merci pour vos avis vous m'avez définitivement convaincu de faire le grand saut.
Je vais partir sur un MacBook Air 13", sachant que chez moi j'aurai un PC en tant qu'ordi principal.
J'ai juste une dernière question, savez vous si la réduction Back To School est valable dans les Apple Store ou si elle n'est valable que sur le site d'Apple ?


----------



## olivierlevi (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'hésite aussi entre le macbook air 13" et le macbook pro 13"... Il y a trop de choix !!! lol

Moi, j'utilise depuis 3 ans un macbook blanc, et j'en suis très content. Avant, j'étais sur PC, et je n'ai vraiment eu acune difficulté à m'adapter, au contraire, c'est plus intuitif je trouve.

Pour mon travail, j'ai besoin de 2 logiciels qui ne tournent que sous windows, j'utilise donc vmware fusion (j'ai besoin de windows et osx en même temps). Mon ordinateur actuel à un intel core 2 duo à 2,4 Ghz, et 2 Go 667 Mhz DDR2 SDRAM, ce qui suffit à faire fonctionner convenablement mon ordinateur.

Ma crainte en passant sur le macbook air est que vmware fusion soit trop lourd à gérer et que l'ordinateur avance moins bien... Est ce que quelqu'un a testé vmware fusion sur le macbook air, et quand est il de la qualité d'utilisation...?

Si vous pouvez m'aider, je suis preneur !!!

Merci à tous.


----------



## pierregllm (27 Juillet 2011)

olivierlevi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'hésite aussi entre le macbook air 13" et le macbook pro 13"... Il y a trop de choix !!! lol
> 
> ...



Hello!

Donc, si je comprends bien, ton MacBook fait fonctionner Vmware sans sourciller, et tu te demandes si le nouveau MacBook Air fera l'affaire? Euh, y a pas comme une incohérence là? :mouais: 

En plus, on ne parle pas du MBA 11" d'entrée de gamme doté de 2go de RAM, mais bien du MBA13"... Honnêtement, n'aie crainte, si une vieille bécane s'en sort bien, y a pas de raison que le nouveau MBA ne te donne pas entière satisfaction! 
Tiens, pour info: http://osxdaily.com/2011/07/20/macbook-air-2011-benchmarks/

Pour les autres, pourquoi ne considérez-vous pas le MBA (13") comme une machine principale? Que lui manque-t-il selon vous? Maintenant qu'il est passé au Sandy Bridge, j'ai du mal à lui trouver des inconvénients... Oui, le chipset graphique est moisi pour les jeux, non, l'espace de stockage n'est pas énorme, mais pour un étudiant, y a pas meilleure machine principale qu'un MBA selon moi.


----------



## MaxSolonik (27 Juillet 2011)

pierregllm a dit:


> Pour les autres, pourquoi ne considérez-vous pas le MBA (13") comme une machine principale? Que lui manque-t-il selon vous? Maintenant qu'il est passé au Sandy Bridge, j'ai du mal à lui trouver des inconvénients... Oui, le chipset graphique est moisi pour les jeux, non, l'espace de stockage n'est pas énorme, mais pour un étudiant, y a pas meilleure machine principale qu'un MBA selon moi.


 
En attendant les tests, je partage ton avis.


----------



## MacNamara&Troy (27 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de recevoir le MBA 2011. Pour le moment, c'est que du bonheur. Je disposais auparavant du premier Macbook Unibody, le MBA ayant un positionnement qui ne me correspondait alors pas, mais aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas hésité une seconde: connectique évoluée (thunderbolt), batterie très autonome (7h, c'est quand même sympa pour un porbable), finesse, beauté du produit fini, et Lion..


----------



## Ezel (27 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais, si on a besoin d'un espace de stockage important, le MacBook Air revient quand même plus cher que le Pro. Les 64Go du MBA de base pèsent pas lourd, et c'est pas très pratique de ballader un disque externe. Après, le 13" est déjà plus convaincant comme machine principale, avec minimum 128Go, effectivement. Le MacBook Pro garde quand même quelques atouts : le stockage donc (mais disque plus lent !), la connectique (le Firewire et l'ethernet), voire l'autonomie (faut voir les tests là) et l'évolutivité.

Bref, pour une machine principale, je trouve que ça se discute. Vous pensez que ceux qui auraient acheté un macbook vont prendre un air ?


----------



## pierregllm (27 Juillet 2011)

Ezel a dit:


> Vous pensez que ceux qui auraient acheté un macbook vont prendre un air ?



Je pense, oui. Il n'est pas beaucoup plus cher que le Pro et convient à l'utilisation que la majorité des gens font d'un ordinateur. Moi en tout cas, j'ai acheté un MBP juste avant le passage à l'unibody, eh bien je pense que je vais le remplacer par  le premier Air 13".

Pourquoi? Puissance apparemment au rendez-vous (mais attendons les tests pour en être certain), grande autonomie, résolution équivalente à mon 15", tout en étant plus petit, plus fin et 3x plus léger. Et à côté de ça, énorme réactivité et finition exemplaire.


----------



## olivierlevi (27 Juillet 2011)

pierregllm a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Donc, si je comprends bien, ton MacBook fait fonctionner Vmware sans sourciller, et tu te demandes si le nouveau MacBook Air fera l'affaire? Euh, y a pas comme une incohérence là? :mouais:
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.

Cet après midi, je suis allé à l'apple store pour avoir leur avis...et bien eux penses que vmware fusion va ralentir le macbook air !!! Je ne sais qui croire... lol

Ils m'ont expliqué que le processeur serait moins performant que le intel core 2 duo 2,4 Ghz de mon macbook actuel.

Ce qui serait génial et rassurant, ce serait d'avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a le nouveau macbook air, et qui utilise vmware fusion !!!

merci à ceux qui feront avancer mon problème...


----------



## pierregllm (27 Juillet 2011)

olivierlevi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Cet après midi, je suis allé à l'apple store pour avoir leur avis...et bien eux penses que vmware fusion va ralentir le macbook air !!! Je ne sais qui croire... lol
> 
> ...




J'ai tout de même beaucoup de mal à le croire... Premièrement, parce que ton MacBook dispose de 2Go de RAM, alors que le MBA en dispose de 4. Or, une machine virtuelle puise pas mal dans la mémoire vive. Deuxièmement, selon les benchs, les nouveaux MBA font mieux que tous les MBP sortis en 2010! Encore une fois, attendons des retours d'expérience, mais c'est bon signe.
Voir ici pour les benchs.

Comme mes suppositions seules ne t'avanceront clairement pas, j'ai fait quelques recherches. Voici 2 retours d'expérience trouvés sur Reddit qui te rassureront peut-être. On n'y parle pas spécifiquement de virtualisation, mais un mec dit par exemple que son nouveau MBA fait tout plus rapidement que son iMac 27". J'espère par contre que tu n'es pas allergique à l'anglais ;-)

http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/j0ifx/11_macbook_air_i7_any_questions/

http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/iyzur/can_the_13_126gb_mba_be_ones_main_machine/


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

olivierlevi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Cet après midi, je suis allé à l'apple store pour avoir leur avis...et bien eux penses que vmware fusion va ralentir le macbook air !!! Je ne sais qui croire... lol
> 
> ...



Ben ils t'ont dit n'importe quoi.

Le MBA est largement plus puissant que le MB niveau processeur (il est même plus puissant que le MBP 17" core i7 2010, selon Geekbench, c'est dire).

De plus le SSD augmente considérablement la réactivité du MBA.


----------



## olivierlevi (28 Juillet 2011)

pierregllm a dit:


> J'ai tout de même beaucoup de mal à le croire... Premièrement, parce que ton MacBook dispose de 2Go de RAM, alors que le MBA en dispose de 4. Or, une machine virtuelle puise pas mal dans la mémoire vive. Deuxièmement, selon les benchs, les nouveaux MBA font mieux que tous les MBP sortis en 2010! Encore une fois, attendons des retours d'expérience, mais c'est bon signe.
> Voir ici pour les benchs.
> 
> Comme mes suppositions seules ne t'avanceront clairement pas, j'ai fait quelques recherches. Voici 2 retours d'expérience trouvés sur Reddit qui te rassureront peut-être. On n'y parle pas spécifiquement de virtualisation, mais un mec dit par exemple que son nouveau MBA fait tout plus rapidement que son iMac 27". J'espère par contre que tu n'es pas allergique à l'anglais ;-)
> ...



Merci pour tes infos et ces liens !!! Tout ceci commence à me convaincre sérieusement... 



rickross1 a dit:


> Ben ils t'ont dit n'importe quoi.
> 
> Le MBA est largement plus puissant que le MB niveau processeur (il est même plus puissant que le MBP 17" core i7 2010, selon Geekbench, c'est dire).
> 
> De plus le SSD augmente considérablement la réactivité du MBA.



Merci également pour ton avis qui me conforte aussi !!!

Je pense que je vais craquer pour le macbook air 

Plus qu'un choix à faire : I5 ou I7 pour les 13" toujours...?

Est ce qu'il y a une grosse différence à l'usage entre les 2 processeurs ?
J'ai vu que le I5 avait 3 Mo de mémoire cache alors que l'I7 a 4 Mo de mémoire cache... je ne comprend rien à tout ça moi !!! lol         pouvez vous m'éclairer ?

Merci encore de votre aide !!!


----------



## Lunack2011 (29 Juillet 2011)

on trouve un test en profondeur ici :
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4528/the-2011-macbook-air-11-13inch-review/

à en lire la conclusion, les MBA n'ont pas détronné les MBP 2011 (hormis le 13" pour la résolution)

*There's still no dethroning the MacBook Pro *(although the 13-inch model  clearly needs a higher resolution display option), but for the rest of  the world there are now some excellent ultra portable options that don't  force you to really compromise on performance.


----------



## muhyidin (29 Juillet 2011)

Salut,


Niveau puissance, mis à part pour le jeu, le MBA 2011 13" fera tourner sans problème un OS en virtualisation. J'ai un MB Unibody de 2009 (C2D 2,4ghz, 8Go DDR3, SSD) et il fait tout tourner sans problème. Et pourtant en comparaison le MBA est nettement plus puissant. De plus tu es étudiant donc le facteur mobilité est quand meme très important et franchement avoir un MBA dans une sacoche c'est quand meme autre chose qu'un MBP.
De mon point de vue meme en machine principale le MBA cuvée 2011 se suffit à lui meme pour quelqu'un qui ne fait pas de jeu. Je vais d'ailleurs vendre mon MB dans pas longtemps et en commander un


----------



## draoug (29 Juillet 2011)

Perso, je me pose aussi la question : MBA ou MBP ?

Pour te donner mon avis (subjectif), je pense prendre un MBA (13', i5, 256 go). Je pense que les différences de performances entre le i5 MBA et le i5 MBP sont minimes et la résolution du MBP me gêne beaucoup, sachant que j'ai actuellement un portable Sony 15' avec une résolution 1920x1080.

Mon choix n'est pas définitif car j'aurais parfois quelques tâches un peu lourdes à effectuer avec (rendu After Effects et Final Cut) et ce sera ma machine principale.

Toute est une question de choix (et d'assumer ensuite ^^) car dans les deux cas, tout ne sera pas parfait !


----------



## liotims (30 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

Moi aussi je suis entrain de fortement hésiter entre le mba 13" et le mbp 13", le mba est fin légé et a le ssd direct comprid dans le prix et meilleur résolution d'écran, le mbp a plus de connectique (surtout le port ethernet qui pour moi est le gros manque du mba :/ ) un meilleur processeur. En fait en prenant le mba 13" i7 avec accesoire adaptateur ethernet et mini display port vers dvi ça revient a 1600( 1500 avec core i5) et le mbp 13" avec accesoire télécommande et adaptateur mini display port vers dvi + un ssd ocz vertex 240Go ça revient a 1500. (ce sont les prix éducation belge)

J'hésite vraiment entre les 2, j'ai lu dans un test du macbook air 13" avec le core i5 1,7Ghz qu'il était vraiment bon et casi aussi bon que le macbook pro 13" i5 2.5ghz ! évidement comparer a un mbp 13" sans ssd. En fait je sais pas dutout si j'ai besoin d'avoir d'un processeur aussi puissant que celui du macbook pro peut être que celui du air serait largement suffisant c'est ça le probléme je sais pas trop lequel est le mieux adapté pour ce que je fais :/ je suis étudiant et je vais utiliser mon mb pour de la programmation (java,cobol,web),dreamweaver, apprendre photoshop, peut être un peu de 3D sur le coté (la carte graphique étant la même je supose que c'est kif kif) et de la virtualisation windows, quelqu'un saurait il me conseiller dans mon choix ? merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## jclaria (30 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir,

je vais bien me garder de donner un conseil, c'est avant tout (a mon avis) l'utilisation que l'on en fait qui doit guider le choix.

Après avoir hésiter quelques jours, j'ai fini par me décider pour le MBA 13" + apple TV + Time capsule.

Certe c'est un investissement versus PC sous Win..., mais j'avoue que le niveau est radicalement différent. Rapidité au démarrage et à la reprise de veille impressionnante, ludique, et c'est bien la première fois que le plug and play prend du sens...

Mon MBA, bien que les avis divergent a ce sujet sur le forum, me sert de machine principale pour une utilisation iTunes, web, traitement de photo/video(avec adaptateur USB) et de la bureautique familiale.

Pour ce type d'usage, avec la possibilité de le faire suivre partout, franchement c'est top et largement suffisant.

Cordialement


----------



## liotims (31 Juillet 2011)

Salut

Peux tu me dire quelle est l'autonomie de ton mba ?


----------



## Exxon (31 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

J'apporte juste ma pierre à l'édifice.
Ancien propriétaire d'un MBP 15, je viens de passer sous MBA 11.
Pourquoi ce choix?
Le MBP bien que plus performant reste pour ma part moins pratique pour le transport.
J'attendais avec impatience le passage sous i5 du MBA, je ne peux qu'être entièrement satisfait de mon achat. 
D'un point de vue facilité d'utilisation, le clavier du MBA est impeccable, grand et fonctionnel.
La bestiole se glisse sans problème dans le sac. L'autonomie est supérieure à 4H et l'ouverture en mode veille est quasi instantannée. 
Mon MBP reste quand mm plus performant dans une utilisation geek en mode Battlefield :râteau: 
Seul bémol j'ai du acheter le SuperDrive vendu 79 euros car mm si je fais une très grande utilisation d idisk et appstore, j'ai encore la nécessité de graver qq cd.
N'hésitez pas à me poser des questions.
Bonne soirée et faites le bon choix en fonction de vos utilisations.


----------



## Plgt (31 Juillet 2011)

Je vis , moi aussi, cette même angoisse du choix.
J'ai déjà un MB (fin 2008, c'est lui que je veux mettre à la retraite, mais garder car c'est mon premier Mac et je suis sentimental) et un iMac 21,5 (début 2010). 
J'utilise mon mac pour surfer, faire de la bureautique et de la retouche photo, jamais de jeux. Je n'ai donc pas besoin d'un monstre de puissance. Il va peu sortir, sauf pendant les vacances. 
J'hésite entre un MBP 13,3 neuf et un MBA 13 d'occasion, donc génération précédente. Mon budget est de 1200 .
En attendant vos conseils avisés, je vais lire le test du MBA 11.


----------



## totor2011 (1 Août 2011)

J'ai été confronté au même choix il y a 2 mois et voici pourquoi j'ai préféré le MBA :
-le poids et l'encombrement : si c'est pour le transporter tous les jours, porter 1 kg de moins et 1 cm d'épaisseur c'est important.
- le démarrage : 15 secondes (2 sec en veille) c'est appréciable, l'ordinateur MBA est toujours disponible et à portée de main 
- la rapidité : je voudrai juste vous préciser qu'il y a un rapport de 1 à 10 entre le disque dur du MBP et celui du MBA. Pour une utilisation "classique" l'ordinateur passe du temps sur le disque dur charger des applications, télécharger des pages internet, encoder. Vous vous apercevrez qu'au bout de quelques mois, lorsque le disque dur se remplit, le disque dur du MBP sera plus long.
Peut-etre que le processeur est moins rapide, mais quand il s'agit de manipuler des gigas de données (exporter un film en HD sur imovie par exemple ) le débit de 180 mo/s du disque du MBA peut jouer.

Le MBA est vraiment plus performant pour passer d'une appli à l'autre, LION lui donne un coup de fouet, si on n'a pas besoin du lecteur DVD et si on a quelques centaines d'euros en plus le MBA est vraiment une chance pour un ordinateur portable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h29 ----------




Ezel a dit:


> Bref, pour une machine principale, je trouve que ça se discute. Vous pensez que ceux qui auraient acheté un macbook vont prendre un air ?



Acheter un MBP avec le disque dur à 5400 t est une hérésie, Apple pourrait au moins mettre des 7200 t en 2011. L'option SSD 128 Go ramène le MBP à 1400 euros, et là on se rend compte que le MBA n'est pas si mal placé, car pour ce prix on a un MBA 13 '' avec 256 Go de disque.(certes le processeur passe de 2,3 à 1,7 ghz)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h39 ----------




Plgt a dit:


> Je vis , moi aussi, cette même angoisse du choix.
> J'ai déjà un MB (fin 2008, c'est lui que je veux mettre à la retraite, mais garder car c'est mon premier Mac et je suis sentimental) et un iMac 21,5 (début 2010).
> J'utilise mon mac pour surfer, faire de la bureautique et de la retouche photo, jamais de jeux. Je n'ai donc pas besoin d'un monstre de puissance. Il va peu sortir, sauf pendant les vacances.
> J'hésite entre un MBP 13,3 neuf et un MBA 13 d'occasion, donc génération précédente. Mon budget est de 1200 .
> En attendant vos conseils avisés, je vais lire le test du MBA 11.



Pour ton budget je te conseillerai un MBA 11'' neuf. Le MBA est vraiment étonnant par sa rapidité, il n'y a que la video (maintenant avec les flux HD 1080 avec 50 images par secondes aussi il faut dire) qui peut le mettre à genoux mais pour ton utilisation va faire un test en AppleStore c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport à un MBP.(disque dur 10x plus rapide)
Même le MBA core duo (avant juin 2011) était rapide alors imagine avec le nouveau i5.
Si tu as besoin d'un 13'' je te conseille le refurb plutôt que l'occasion.


----------



## Plgt (1 Août 2011)

Merci de ta réponse. Je crois effectivement qu'un tour dans un Apple store s'impose avant de prendre une décision. J'y cours dès que je suis de retour en France.


----------



## zosodesbois (1 Août 2011)

Je suis graphiste et je bossais sur le Macbook Pro 15".

Je suis passé sur un Air 13" (2010) avec 4go et le constat est clair : Il est nettement plus rapide que mon ancien Macbook pro (Unibody), il ne pèse rien, et chauffe moins... même lors ce que je bosse sur des fichiers lourds...

Si vous vous posez la question de ce switch, ne cherchez pas, vous faites parti du club (comme moi) de ceux qui utilisent leur Macbook Pro à seulement 3% de leur capacité... Donc fonçez sur le Air, perso je ne reviendrais pas en arrière


----------

